# Carbine light mounting?



## wspeid (Mar 7, 2013)

Could anyone either show me an image or just explain how these antique lights mounted to bikes?  Was there a separate bracket or was the clamp on the back bolted onto the handle bars or something else?

Thanks.

http://home.websolutionswa.com/lamps/lamp13.jpg


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2013)

It takes a front loop mount like this has.


----------

